# Diablo 3 &amp; Co: Worin liegt die Faszination dieser Spiele eigentlich wirklich?



## mikke123 (4. Oktober 2016)

Werte Community,
der Titel meines Threads mag sich etwas eigenartig anhören und hat sicher bei dem einen oder anderen von euch für Kopfschütteln gesorgt! 

Und eins vorweg: ich bin kein "D3 Hater", der jetzt hier die klassische und gleichsam nervige Frage stellt, ob dieses Spiel denn überhaupt noch jemand spielt. Nein, ich bin selbst begeisterter D3 Spieler seit der ersten Stunde (inkl Beta) und spiele es immer noch. Nur seit der letzten Season freut es mich nicht mehr so wirklich und darum habe ich mir eben besagte Frage gestellt. 

Ich stellte mir also die Frage, warum ich eigentlich jede Season wieder motiviert die gleiche Leier herunterspielte. Hochleveln, Equipen, GRiften, ... Reset!

Natürlich sind mir gewisse Faktoren, wie Erfolgsgefühle beim Finden neuer Gegenstände oder schaffen gewisser Erfolge, sowie der allgegenwärtige Sammelwahn in solchen Spielen bekannt, aber dennoch. Sind es wirklich nur diese "Trigger", die uns teilweise hunderte Stunden in solche Spiele investieren lassen?

Denn man kann über Diablo und Co sagen was man will: es sind totale Grinder, bei denen es nur darum geht, Equipment zu sammeln und immer stärker zu werden. Während man diese "Strategie" auch MMOs vorwerfen kann, muss man meines Erachtens schon anmerken, dass letztere mehr Möglichkeiten im Spiel bieten. Ausgefeiltes Crafting, spannende Instanzen und Raids, lustige Nebenquests, gutes PVP. Die Liste ist wohl lang. Auch gibt es in MMOs viel mehr Möglichkeiten für kleine Erfolgserlebnisse, sei es durch besondere Mounts, Titel, Ruf, etc.
Natürlich kann (und muss) man nun anmerken, dass Raids abfarmen ja auch nichts wirklich Anderes darstellt, als Rifts in Diablo zu spielen. Aber Raids sind (bei guten MMOs) wenigstens abwechslungsreicher aufgebaut und auch anspruchsvoller.
Hack&Slay Spiele wie Diablo könnte man dagegen als "stupides Tastenklopfen" bezeichnen, denn um Skill geht es dabei ja wohl wirklich nicht viel. So ehrlich sollte man - auch mit sich selbst - sein.

Im Grunde genommen kann man sich aber natürlich im Thread genannte Frage auch bei MMOs und anderen Spielen, wo gegrinded wird, stellen.


Ich möchte es nochmals wiederholen: ich habe absolut nichts gegen solche Spiele und es liegt mir nichts ferner, als die Spieler eben dieser lächerlich zu machen oder gar als dumm hinzustellen. Wie gesagt, ich spiele selbst D3 und habe auch mal WoW gespielt. Nur frage ich mich heute trotzdem ab und an, was genau mich so an diesen Spielen fasziniert hat, dass ich sie um einiges länger als zB Skyrim gespielt habe, obwohl ein "echtes" RPG doch viel abwechslungsreicher ist und man wenigstens die Story genießen kann.

Was ich mit diesem Thread anstoßen möchte, ist lediglich eine Diskussion, bei der jede(r) Spieler(in) seine eigene Meinung darüber kundtun kann, worin er oder sie die Faszination in solchen Spielen sieht.


Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2016)

Wahrscheinlich ist es bei solchen Spielen tatsächlich der Sucht-Faktor der einen immer wieder zu einer neuen Runde treiben läßt. Auch wenn man weiß wie es geht und die Story schon zum 4, 5, 6. mal gespielt hat und weiß was einen erwartet. Es spielt sicher auch eine Rolle aus den Fehlern der vorangegangenen Durchläufe gelernt zu haben und seine Spielweise zu perfektionieren. Sicher auch die Suche nach seltenen Ausrüstungsgegenständen oder auch mal das Ausprobieren von anderem Equipment.

Auch wenn das Grundprinzip simpel zu sein scheint. Diese Sorte Spiele kann man als leicht erlernbar aber schwer zu meistern bezeichnen.

Geht mir aktuell so mit The Division. Bin zwar schon einmal durch, habe aber erneut bei 0 begonnen und aus den Fehlern gelernt und will es beim 2. Durchlauf besser machen. Es ist auch da die Suche nach speziellen Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenständen die mich antreibt. Und auch die Suche nach der Ausmerzung von Fehlern im eigenen Spielstil bzw. bei der Ausrüstungswahl.


----------



## mikke123 (5. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es bei solchen Spielen tatsächlich der Sucht-Faktor der einen immer wieder zu einer neuen Runde treiben läßt.



Irgendeine Art von Sucht ist es ganz bestimmt, da stimme ich voll und ganz zu.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Es spielt sicher auch eine Rolle aus den Fehlern der vorangegangenen Durchläufe gelernt zu haben und seine Spielweise zu perfektionieren.



Das alleine glaube ich macht es nicht aus, denn immerhin hat ja fast jedes Spiel mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade, aber bei den meisten Spielen spiele ich einen davon durch und das wars. Und ich denke mal, dass ich nicht gerade in der Minderzahl bin. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Spieler die meisten Spiele nicht mal ganz fertig spielen. Dazu habe ich vor einigen Monaten auf GS mal ein ziemlich interessantes Video gesehen (da wurde das ua von Let's Players diskutiert).



MichaelG schrieb:


> Sicher auch die Suche nach seltenen Ausrüstungsgegenständen oder auch mal das Ausprobieren von anderem Equipment.



Jop, das ist bestimmt ein großer Faktor, da stimme ich wieder zu. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau warum man sich über das gleiche Schwert mit etwas besseren Werten so freut, aber es funktioniert einfach! 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Grundprinzip simpel zu sein scheint. Diese Sorte Spiele kann man als leicht erlernbar aber schwer zu meistern bezeichnen.



Da stimme ich bedingt zu. Bei MMOs oder Spielen wie "The Division" (habe ich leider noch nie gespielt; überlege mir aber, ob ich es mir kaufen soll^^) trifft das sicherlich zu. Oder bei Multiplayer Shootern, wo man ja auch immer öfters bessere Waffen freischalten kann (was ich so von Freunden und Bekannten höre; ich spiele ganz selten Shooter und wenn dann eher Singleplayer). Aber bei Spielen wie Diablo... Klar, man muss wissen welche Gems man in welche Items packt, welche Werte man bei den Items verändern sollte oder auch nur auf welche man achten muss. Von mir aus kann man auch noch von etwas Movement in den höheren GRifts reden. Aber ansonsten ist dieses Spiel absolut nicht skillintesiv, wenn ich das mal so nennen darf. Es geht wirklich nur darum, sich langsam Stufe um Stufe hochzuarbeiten, aufzuleveln (Paragon) und besseres Equip zu farmen, um dann wiederum die höhere Rift-Stufe zu schaffen. Und das ganze geht de facto ohne wirkliches Ende so dahin...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Geht mir aktuell so mit The Division. Bin zwar schon einmal durch, habe aber erneut bei 0 begonnen und aus den Fehlern gelernt und will es beim 2. Durchlauf besser machen. Es ist auch da die Suche nach speziellen Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenständen die mich antreibt. Und auch die Suche nach der Ausmerzung von Fehlern im eigenen Spielstil bzw. bei der Ausrüstungswahl.



Wie gesagt, das Ausmerzen von Fehlern ist mir persönlich bei den meisten Spielen nicht so wichtig, aber es ist ein durchaus interessanter Punkt, den du da ansprichst, denn so habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet.
Gut, bei WoW, als ich damals noch in meiner Gilde aktiv geraided habe und wir den Server anführten (soll keine Angeberei sein; wir waren ein ziemlich schlechter Server ), schaute ich natürlich schon mein Movement und meine Reaktionen konstant neben meinem Equipment zu verbessern. Aber bei anderen Spielen ist mir das bei weitem nicht so wichtig, wie zum Beispiel bessere oder auch seltenere Gegenstände zu sammeln.

Bei Diablo 3 kann ich da sowieso nichts dazu sagen, da dieses Spiel - wie bereits erwähnt - nicht wirklich Skill abverlangt.


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2016)

> Jop, das ist bestimmt ein großer Faktor, da stimme ich wieder zu. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau warum man sich über das gleiche Schwert mit etwas besseren Werten so freut, aber es funktioniert einfach!


Es ist nicht ein Faktor sondern es ist der alles entscheidende Faktor. Und viel mehr muss man dazu eigentlich auch nicht sagen.



> Bei Diablo 3 kann ich da sowieso nichts dazu sagen, da dieses Spiel - wie bereits erwähnt - nicht wirklich Skill abverlangt.


Natürlich ist Diablo kein Spiel wo man Mega Skill braucht, aber ein Guter Spieler schafft immer das ein oder andere Grift Höher, nicht weil er unbedingt bessere Ausrüstung hat, sondern weil er besser spielen kann, also mehr Skill hat.


----------



## mikke123 (5. Oktober 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Diablo kein Spiel wo man Mega Skill braucht, aber ein Guter Spieler schafft immer das ein oder andere Grift Höher, nicht weil er unbedingt bessere Ausrüstung hat, sondern weil er besser spielen kann, also mehr Skill hat.



Naja, vielleicht macht Skill in D3 einen geringfügigen Unterschied. Aber die Hauptsache macht die Ausrüstung und das Paragon-Level aus. Ergo kommt man am besten/schnellsten weiter, indem man einfach extrem viel zockt. Und zwar immer wieder das Gleiche...


----------



## Worrel (5. Oktober 2016)

mikke123 schrieb:


> es sind totale Grinder, bei denen es nur darum geht, Equipment zu sammeln und immer stärker zu werden.


Und gerade diesem Ansatz schießt Blizzard durch die Seasons einen Pfeil ins Knie. Was nützt mir das tollste gesammelte Item, wenn ich's in 2 Monaten nicht mehr habe, weil dann wieder Ladder Reset ist? Was nützt mir der erreichte Paragon Level 56413, wenn ich dann eh wieder bei 0 anfange? Ich fände es wesentlich sinnvoller, wenn es gar keine oder wenigstens eine deutlich längere Season Zeit wie zB ein komplettes Jahr geben würde.

So, wie es jetzt ist, hol ich mir nur schnell das Pet/die Flagge oder was es sonst an kosmetischen Items diese Season gibt und warte dann auf die nächste.


----------



## mikke123 (5. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und gerade diesem Ansatz schießt Blizzard durch die Seasons einen Pfeil ins Knie. Was nützt mir das tollste gesammelte Item, wenn ich's in 2 Monaten nicht mehr habe, weil dann wieder Ladder Reset ist? Was nützt mir der erreichte Paragon Level 56413, wenn ich dann eh wieder bei 0 anfange? Ich fände es wesentlich sinnvoller, wenn es gar keine oder wenigstens eine deutlich längere Season Zeit wie zB ein komplettes Jahr geben würde.
> 
> So, wie es jetzt ist, hol ich mir nur schnell das Pet/die Flagge oder was es sonst an kosmetischen Items diese Season gibt und warte dann auf die nächste.



Ja, das sollte man eigentlich meinen. Aber offensichtlich gibt es immer noch genug Spieler, die trotzdem jede Season aufs neue unzählige Stunden in das Spiel investieren, obwohl man - wie du ja bereits treffend erwähnt hast - alle zwei Monate wieder alles verliert. Gut, verliert stimmt nicht ganz, da man ja Non-Season weiterzocken kann, aber sind wir mal ehrlich: wer von den Spielern, die Season spielen, tut das noch zusätzlich?^^


----------



## Holyangel (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe Diablo2 geliebt, habe das immer im hardcore Modus gespielt.
Der Hardcore Modus in D3 war dann für mich nichts, fand einige Bosskämpfe da zu schwer (anfangs war das Spiel auch noch irgendwie schwerer) und  Softcore hat mich dann erst sehr viel später und wesendlich kürzer gereizt.
Ich finde es schade, dass die ganzen Items gebunden sind, früher hat man mit Freunden oder im chat tauschen können.


----------

